#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  GREAT Books on Construction Project Management

## msaad2

Hello Everybody,

It's been a while, but here are some links to great books on construction project management, enjoy!

CONSTRUCTION MANAGEMENT OF SUBCONTRACTORS - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
RISK AND DECISION ANALYSIS IN PROJECTS - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


CONSTRUCTION COST MANAGEMENT - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Never stop learning...See More: GREAT Books on Construction Project Management

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## gr8funk

Thanks for sharing...

----------


## jackofalltrades

reload

----------


## KABAL21

thanx

----------


## Beni_pgn

please share again...

----------


## roj2551

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## roj2551

Dear Msaad2

The link of CONSTRUCTION MANAGEMENT OF SUBCONTRACTORS is dead. Please reupload.

----------


## mdjaved91

please re-upload new links, please

----------


## Berni Corado Julio

excelente...
gracias.

----------


## IngTato

Hello!

Links are down...

Could you upload those files again?

Thanks in advance

----------


## safetypartha

Construction Management Subcontractor scope 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Risk and Decision Analysis in Projects
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CONSTRUCTION COST MANAGEMENT
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

